
Launching the Windows7sins Campaign - apgwoz
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-fsf/2009-08/msg00002.html
======
apotheon
Good god . . . the FSF has outdone itself on the subject of ill-conceived,
asinine publicity stunts (as long as we don't count RMS appearances among its
publicity stunts).

------
wmf
Someone didn't get the message about not trashing your competition.

